# General Topics > Fieldwork >  Green frog....or Mink frog

## Mr Leopard

Hi,

Someone sent me this picture to confirm whether or not it was a Mink frog.

http://i736.photobucket.com/albums/x...pse8hgnbia.jpg

I'm thinking it's a green frog even though it looks weird (compared to the ones I usually see in my region) and the webbing definitely reaches the last knuckle on the fourth toe. Although that last "says" mink frog, I think it's a green frog with a malformed (or clipped/cut) fourth toe. That foot just looks weird because the fourth toe seems too short. Both species are supposed to have fourth toes a fair bit longer than the other toes....

Thoughts or confirmations?

Thanks in advance.

----------


## Herpin Man

You are correct, it is a Green frog.

----------


## Mr Leopard

Thanks

----------

